
Show HN: Programmable Recipes with Markdown, JavaScript and Handlebars - richardgill88
https://programmablerecipes.com
======
richardgill88
Lockdown side project whilst I’ve been learning to bake!

I’m pretty forgetful so I wanted to be able to scale recipes up and down but
still see ingredient amounts inline and hide information in collapsible
panels.

I like to write my recipes in a minimal, military style so I can just execute
them. Unfortunately I couldn't find a great tool to do this.

------
Saurabhjain507
This is brilliant. How do you use this though? I am not from JS background. A
video tutorial on how to use this on my own website would be great.

~~~
richardgill88
Hi - Glad you liked it!

Start with the examples linked above, my recipes are also linked - you can
remix them! If you have questions or need help with anything you can email me
directly (email address on the site!)

At the moment you can't embed a recipe on your own site - but its something
that makes sense if enough people wanted it!

